# This is weird



## Mikey (4 Jun 2012)

I have my medical soon and I'm all good but was just curious my friends blood pressure was 142/74 and they still accepted him and he passed his medical where his file continued on I always thought the max systolic was 140, just curious, I thought maybe they understand people get nervous ?


----------



## Mikey (4 Jun 2012)

Did they raise the standards for blood pressure?


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jun 2012)

Mikey said:
			
		

> I have my medical soon and I'm all good but was just curious my friends blood pressure was 142/74 and they still accepted him and he passed his medical where his file continued on I always thought the max systolic was 140, just curious, I thought maybe they understand people get nervous ?



Quit worrying about what goes on with other people.


----------



## Mikey (4 Jun 2012)

Hm


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jun 2012)

I agree with CDN Aviator.  Everyone is different.  I would _guess_ that 147/74 is borderline.



			
				Mikey said:
			
		

> Did they raise the standards for blood pressure?



What is the standard for blood pressure?   :dunno:  Nothing in the  CFP 154 (Medical Standards).


----------



## AGD (6 Jun 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Quit worrying about what goes on with other people.



This _thread_ is weird. CDN Aviator is right: why does it matter what your friend's blood pressure was? Especially since you are "all good," as you say.

For the record, my BP when I did the medical was 139/85 and they had me go to my doctor to get signed off. It wasn't a big deal; I had just done my interview right before that and was a little wound up. So it shouldn't bother you.


----------



## medicineman (7 Jun 2012)

Be interesting to see what buddy's BP was when he started writing the opening to the thread...

MM


----------



## Maxadia (7 Jun 2012)

Nothing weird at all.  I think theOP is wondering if standards for BP have changed.

That's it, that's all.  ;D


----------

